# Where to find English steam?



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've decided to go English on my layout (which will entail a layout redesign was well) but I'm having a problem finding what I want. I'm looking for either GWR or BR locomotives, specifically a Castle and a pannier tank. I've heard good things about the newest Graham Farish runs, but the B-Mann's page has no eta on arrival. I've tried google, Amazon, and eBay. Anything I'm missing here? I've heard that Dapol is hit or miss, and older Graham Farish isn't as detailed and to scale as it could be.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Hornby might get you off to a start, but I'll leave this one to the Brits and Aussies on the site who might have much better sources. Maybe a few Koreans, too, if you're interested in brass.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I've had good luck with these folks:

http://www.ontracks.co.uk/

And I've ordered from here:

http://www.hornby.com/


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Hornby sells English style HO/OO, I checked online and it looks like they sell N too.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

England!

I'm sorry I just couldn't help myself


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought the National Railway Museum in York would have some impressive stuff for sale, but they didn't! I was truly bummed. I left with a t-shirt, a magnet, and something like 100 pictures I'd taken of the locomotives there.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hornby only makes oo scale locos and rolling stock anymore , but arnold makes some. i shop from the model center of me british n scale stuff take about a week to go to me.
http://www.themodelcentre.com/


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

boxtunnelrailways is on ebay is where i got my class 08


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Arnold are now owned by Hornby but only make Continental and North American based Models.
On the Hornby website there is a new product shown which is English but is an Electric railcar set for the Southern Railway ( Southern region of BR) Brighton Belle.
There is talk of an Arnold "Cock of the North" 2-8-2 but as this was used mostly in Scotland it would be British not English.
It looks like Graham Farish is the only supplier unless a smaller comany makes some.
Regards.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

checked out ebay.co.uk ?


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

arnold makes european to
http://www.hornbyinternational.com/en/7-arnold
only 10 of 326 items are american there.


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got a GWR Hall class on order, as well as a trio of British Rail Mk1 coaches. Enough to keep me busy while I look for a J3!


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

lima made 4f's in n scale best bet is ebay uk unless a Graham Farish 4f will do. but thats the closest i have found in my searches for 0-6-0 of that style


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

My Hall class has been running on the layout for some time now, pulling its rake of coaches and doing quite well. It was very loud at first and took a lot of juice to move, but after a few hours running light in forward and reverse it's breaking in. 

I also picked up a Kato turntable. Nice!


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

I got a prussian T16.1 0-10-0, its awesome im pulling 16 coaches behind it with out any problems, i wish i had more to test it.


----------



## kcjones (Sep 12, 2014)

Quite a lot of brit steam stuff on us ebay too. My friend swears by reynaulds.com, but I think they ficus a lot on continental rather than uk.


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9ISEFftMao

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly4XvUnkZC8


----------

